# Bitch spotting after being spayed



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys my friend has a staffy who was spayed about 2 weeks ago, she had her first season before being spayed and they waited the 3 months before getting her done, i never had this with any of my girls, should she be worried about her. her stitches are fine and the vet saw no problem when she went for her check up, they only noticed the spotting today. 

thanks


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi.About a week after i had Ailsa spayed i noticed a small amount of clear discharge from her,so contacted the vet,They said there shouldnt be anything.I was told to come back the next day if it hadnt cleared up,but it did so.As your friends dog has blood i would personally get the vet to check it out


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks, its just ive never hered of it just worked it out she was spayed on the 8th nov so its not even 2 weeks since she was done. will let them know thanks.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Our vet said she'd never had a girl with any kind of discharge following spaying,so they were just as confused.I wondered if it was just some left over stuff right up inside her that had to come down,sorry to sound gross.
Hope she is ok,do let me know what the vet says,as im interested to know what they think.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If she was spayed on 8th November then its 12 days today so I should think the stitches should be almost ready to come out. Just to be on the safe side I think I would pop her back and just get it checked.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My girl had a tiny bit of discharge (clear) 3-4 days post surgery and we went straight to the vet. He said not to worry unless it happens again, and it didn't. I think best go to the vet to be on the safe side!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Had three girls spayed and no discharge or blood from day one, so i'd pop her back to the vet for a check. 

Had always thought that the neck of the womb was sealed off, as it is with humans so can't see where the blood could be coming from, unless it's from her urethra and she has a urine infection! :


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

i wont actualy get to see the dog till sunday. 

this is what she posted

"Tia has been great after she got dressed, but I have noticed that there have been a few spots of blood coming through not from the wound but the fa fa area.....does anyone recognize this ...is it normal ...."


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

She needs to see a vet ASAP as that could be a sign that she has an infection.


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

they took her to the vets this morning the vet said her bladder was inflamed and have taken a urine sample. but they think its cystitis so have given her tablets and she has to go back for a check up next week. 

she is fine in herself so they aren't overly worried. thanks for your responses.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless her.Glad it wasnt too serious,hopefully the tablet will clear up the cystitus.Well done you for picking up on something amiss


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hopefully she'll soon be on the mend, couldn't see what else it could be other than an infection of the urinaty tract.

Get well wishes from all here for her. xx


----------

